# I Love Craig's List



## randyjaco (Mar 6, 2014)

The ad said “Grinder $500”. I figured some guy was trying to sell his vintage Craftsman bench grinder for more than a new one. For grins, I sent him an email for a make, model # and picture. He emailed me back saying he didn’t have a model # or a picture, but the machine said Deckle on it. That was enough for me to hop in the truck to take a look. Yup it said “Friedrich Deckel SO” on it, came with a new diamond wheel and nice metal table, so I didn’t bother to haggle. The metal table I was able to sell for 75 bucks. A few hours of removing rust, making a couple of small parts, some paint work and it looks and functions like new. Now all I figure out how to make it grind end mill faces.

Randy


----------



## dave2176 (Mar 6, 2014)

That is cool.  :greenwithenvy:


I'm afraid to look at Craigslist, probably won't live long enough to post my score. 
Dave


----------



## brasssmanget (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks nice after refinishing. Good find!


----------



## xalky (Mar 6, 2014)

_I think that qualifies for a bonified _:yousuck:.  Nice find!


----------



## John Hasler (Mar 6, 2014)

randyjaco said:


> The ad said “Grinder $500”. I figured some guy was trying to sell his vintage Craftsman bench grinder for more than a new one. For grins, I sent him an email for a make, model # and picture. He emailed me back saying he didn’t have a model # or a picture, but the machine said Deckle on it. That was enough for me to hop in the truck to take a look. Yup it said “Friedrich Deckel SO” on it, came with a new diamond wheel and nice metal table, so I didn’t bother to haggle. The metal table I was able to sell for 75 bucks. A few hours of removing rust, making a couple of small parts, some paint work and it looks and functions like new. Now all I figure out how to make it grind end mill faces.
> 
> Randy



So when can we start sending you cutters to sharpen?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 6, 2014)

I love craigslist too!!
you got quite a find there, you lucky dog!!
:man:


----------



## melsdad (Mar 6, 2014)

That is a fantastic find!! You did very well! !

sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## Senna (Mar 6, 2014)

You got a good buy there.
Most people selling the Deckel SO or the Gorton 265 or 375 think they're made of gold and I refuse to pay their asking price or even anywhere near it.
I would very much like one because they are primarily designed to grind single lip engraving cutters for machines like the Gorton pantographs and I'll be picking up my Gorton 3U pantograph this weekend.
I already have a B&S 13 T&CG and I'll just cobble together a fixture for it to allow the rapid and efficient grinding of single lip cutters.

That is a beautiful machine though and you should be very happy.

Look at the prices they're fetching on eBay and you may decide to sell it. With the profits you could buy a B&S 13 or a Cincinnati #2 and a Weldon air bearing fixture and proceed to sharpen every tool in your shop.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 6, 2014)

Awesome score! I always look at Craigslist around here but never come across the great finds.


----------



## Ray C (Mar 6, 2014)

THAT is a good brand of grinder and it looks great.  Great score!


Ray


----------



## bigearl67 (Mar 7, 2014)

John Hasler said:


> So when can we start sending you cutters to sharpen?



I have a bunch of dull drills......................


----------



## benmychree (Mar 8, 2014)

As was pointed out by another writer, this machine was designed to sharpen engraving cutters, and is suited to little else; it will grind a "D" style single lip cutter and also do a ball end cutter, I think, and is similar to the Gorton 265.  The Gorton 500 will do radius work, and the Gorton 375 will do any small end mill work, as it has a sliding quill, which none of the others do,  The Deckel MAY be able to do the ends of 2 lip end mills, but that's about all.


----------

